# Slot Car racing in Eden, NC.............



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Monaco Grand Prix at your Eden Mall; 201 E. Meadow Road; Suite 124; Eden, NC 27288. Start of Box stock 4" Stock Car 12 race season tonight! Practice from 6:00 to 6:45 with race at 7:00PM. Total cost $5.00. Winner gets trophy and points. Most points over 9 out of 12 races wins new slot car of choice. Top three at end of season gets trophies too.



GT1 Sports Car racing on Friday nights with practice at 6:00 and race at 7:00PM. 12 race season with box stock 4" GT1's.



We have 85' 8 lane trioval and 155' Big Blue King Track!!! Also 96' Drag strip and of coarse our 71' Ext. Scorpion Maxtrax HO layout.



Feel free to e-mail any questions,

Thank you

SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*Last Nights Race Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

For our first Nascar race of the new season, we had 8 drivers and here are your top three:


1: Nathan

2: Josh L.

3: Cody


This race was ran on the 155' King Track.

Next Race will be Wed. at 7:00PM on the 155' King Track. After that we will run on the 85' Trioval for two weeks.


SCJ


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

How far is Eden NC from Boone NC? 

We are going to Boone in March. Do you know if there are any near there?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

We are 132 miles from Boone which is around 3hrs.

You could check OWH slot car directory for other locations

SCJ


----------

